# Gaggia Classic Upgrades



## James87 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi all,

Picked up a refurbished 2008 Gaggia Classic from Mark (gaggiamanualservice.com) about 3 or 4 weeks ago. It's all looking good so far and I'm pleased with the results I'm getting even with my current Hario slim Mini Mill hand grinder. So much more body and flavour than the pods I was used to. It's only been a few weeks but already my fingers are getting itchy on the mouse button looking for upgrades to improve my brews. One-click buy with PayPal is very dangerous!

First thing to mention, I'm aware that to get the most out of this machine the next step for me is to take the plunge and splash out for a grinder. I'm thinking of going down the route of a Eureka Mignon. Can't seem to find a negative review anywhere, bar the usual clumping (which I'm more than prepared for using my static-prone Hario).

But this thread is more about the upgrades to the Gaggia itself that can lead to a better experience. The machine already came fitted with the Rancilio wand upgrade, care of Mark, and I'm slowly getting to grips with it. I even managed to pour what (to me) resembled a heart, although when I presented it to my girlfriend she said, "Oh wow, a balloon!" I've also already tuned the OPV down to 10bar static using a gauge and was taken aback with how much finer I can now grind. Almost counterintuitively, the puck seems to be less prone to choking with a lower pressure running through it.

So other than that, the next thing I have done is look to upgrade the components in the group head/shower. After giving a thorough cleaning with puly I've found the original shower plate holder to have a oily black residue after the clean. Looking around online I found what I think is a great deal on a brass upgrade, which might be interesting for other Gaggia owners out there:

http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=1976

Should be arriving in a couple of days so not sure if there'll be much of a noticeable difference, other than peace of mind and easier cleaning.

So, an upgrade I've looked at that might actually impact the brew quality and flavour is in the shower plate/basket itself. I've found the IMS shower plate and baskets on the same site, although there are options to choose from, with IMS offering 2 types of shower plate (one with a mesh cover I think), and also baskets of different depths. Anyone have any experience with either of these? I've noticed the original plate has a tendency to be hard to wipe down without the cloth fibres snagging in it for example.

Anyway, all this to say, thanks coffeeforums.co.uk, the upgrade-itis has hit and I've not even had the Gaggia for a month yet. Next stop is a grinder.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think your spot on with the brass and the shower plate / basket upgrade ive used the mesh screen and the standard and didn't spot much difference , but the basket will do, you might want to get a naked portafilter to improve your tamping technique.

the Eureka will make a big difference, and make life easier (or get a second hand jolly)- the other thing would be a decent tamper - try a 58.35

Another upgrade is to use ashbeck water from Tesco or get a water filter tap or jug

I would also recommend doing an espresso barista class.

Qhave you tested the water output temps to check the thermostats are in good nick - there cheap and easy to replace

cheers Jim


----------



## banjobill (Jun 12, 2016)

My Eureka was delivered yesterday, which, combined with my PID which I installed the other week, has resulted in the quality of coffee going through the roof, I was genuinely blown away by the difference.

I'd highly recommend the PID upgrade from MrShades.


----------



## James87 (Sep 8, 2016)

I've already ordered the 58mm Motta tamper, hopefully the .35mm won't make too much difference, excited for its arrival on Monday.

I'm intrigued by the thermostats, but just having a quick look I've seen there are 4 of them: boiler, boiler water, steam, and contact (?). Which one am I looking at/measuring here? I've noticed the biggest difference in my shots has come from variations in the temp surfing with the steam button so I'm interested in this. Also interested in the PID, only had a brief look a while back but having one less variable to worry about is very appealing. Do you have a link to the Mr Shades one you mention?

Cheers, James.


----------



## banjobill (Jun 12, 2016)

He has 2 threads on this very section of the forum







it has loads of info on the PID and plenty of testimonials from people who have bought and installed one.

Highly recommended!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31342-MrShades-Gaggia-Classic-PID-Kit-(1-32DIN)-Complete-PID-kit-with-full-guide-%A394


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

http://www.coffeecrew.com/learning/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step

section 3b is about testing the thermostats

The 58mm will be fine - but just before you tamp very lightly tamp at 12,3,6 and 9 - this should help you prevent channelling at the sides of the puck.


----------



## James87 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the links, I will have a read through, some interesting tests to be done to see how it's running (it is 8 years old after all). The pid is definitely on my to do list, think for now the grinder will be a priority investment first though.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi James,

I am pretty much the same boat as you just exploring the wonderful world of the classic, having rebuild a very neglected eBay purchase.

I am using a sage smart grinder pro, not trendy but really great value for money. I have also fitted a Mrshades PID and am using a bottomless pf, pump was knackered on mine so took the opportunity of an upgrade to the Invensys which apparently handles voltage change better should you ever want to pressure profile etc

I am able to pull some good shots for a beginner with that set up, you can see a video in my post earlier this week.

Have fun whatever you do and try not to spend all your pay on coffee related gear....though I am struggling on this bit!


----------



## James87 (Sep 8, 2016)

I'll check out your video and have a look! Just had my Eureka Mignon arrive today, just a quick setup and managed to pull a 60ml double in 25 seconds. Some fine tuning to do once the scales arrive but looking good and might put up a little video myself once it's all dialled in.

Have you noticed any benefits from the Invensys? I have to be honest it's not something I've looked into too much yet. Would love to put a pressure gauge in the front like I've seen on some videos along with a PID for full control. Yep, don't think I'm doing too well on the spending front either!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Enjoy the new grinder. If you drink milk based drinks I'd look at a prepared Silvia wand upgrade before PID (though I had the Auber on mine and it did help). 18-60 (ish) is actually quite long - you might want to get those scales and try aiming for one 36g shot from your double basket (unless you're already happy with your long shot in which case carry on and ignore me!)


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

James, nice work on the Mignon looks like a great grinder for the money.

I never tried the original pump tbh so don't have a comparison, just anticipating the future mod!

Out of interest what scales are you getting. Hope you haven't ordered the Hario ones, I have them and they are a pita...don't fit with any reasonable size cup with the drip tray and super slow to react.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

James87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Picked up a refurbished 2008 Gaggia Classic
> 
> But this thread is more about the upgrades to the Gaggia itself that can lead to a better experience.


I found the drip tray rattled when the pump was running on mine, this made it fell "cheap" for want of a better word.

I fixed it by bending inwards the two sides of the stainless steel at the very front of casing that holds the drip tray in place in slightly using my bare hands & brute force.

This now holds \ grips the drip tray in place nicely and doesnt rattle now so my user experience is enhanced with a costless mod











James87 said:


> So, an upgrade I've looked at that might actually impact the brew quality and flavour is


Water.

Have you looked at water ?


----------



## James87 (Sep 8, 2016)

I've just bought some cheap jewellery scales from eBay for 6 quid. 200g x 0.01g. Thinking about getting different ones to accommodate 500g as I didn't factor in the weight of the cups. Also, not really ideal for more than one drink as the weighing platform is only big enough for one cup, but should be enough to get my grind dialled in etc.


----------



## James87 (Sep 8, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I found the drip tray rattled when the pump was running on mine, this made it fell "cheap" for want of a better word.
> 
> I fixed it by bending inwards the two sides of the stainless steel at the very front of casing that holds the drip tray in place in slightly using my bare hands & brute force.
> 
> ...


Haven't noticed any rattles so to speak, fingers crossed. It's quite loud and vibratey but think that's just the pump and doesn't seem any louder than on videos I've watched. Might be a good tip for others with that problem. At the moment just using tap water, seems OK although I have got a brita filter too. Anyone have experience with using brita filter water?


----------



## Simmo1969 (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

I have had this machine (Gaggia 2014) for a few years, but stopped using it as I felt the aeropress produced better coffee. Just came across this group.

Should I sell the Gaggia or can anyone recommend what mods would improve performance/taste of coffee. Do the mods really make much difference?

Thanks,


----------

